# Remplacer clavier macbook 13 pouces



## Mr_Monkey (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous !

Alors voil&#224; j'ai un macbook 13 pouces depuis environ un an et tout marche tr&#232;s bien mais disons que j'ai un peu tendance &#224; taper fort sur mon clavier ^^ Et ce qui devait arriver arriva : la touche shift de gauche a saut&#233; ...

Pour ne pas d&#233;naturer l'esth&#233;tisme du clavier je l'ai "recoll&#233;e" avec de la patafix, elle n'est plus utilisable mais il n'y a pas un trou b&#233;ant sur le clavier. Je sais qu'on ne peut changer une seule touche et qu'il faut changer la facede entiere de l'ordinateur, ce qui me convient puisque j'ai aussi une fente sur ma coque (utilisation nomade ^^)

Bon bref vous l'avez compris j'aimerai changer la facade du bas de mon macbook. Il n'est plus sous garantie et il hors de question que je l'envoye &#224; apple pour le changement car j'en ai besoin tout les jours pour mes &#233;tudes. Heuresement un Apple store vient d'ouvrir vers chez moi.

Ma question : Est-ce que l'apple store prend en charge ce remplacement (commande du clavier + remplacement) ? Et &#224; quel prix ?


----------



## Mr_Monkey (4 Novembre 2007)

Bon en fait j'ai pu trouver un type sur ebay qui vend des clavier macbook d'occasion, j'en ai pris un ca me fera des touches de remplacement. si ca interesse quelqu'un on peut acheter des touches à l'unité mais c'est horriblement cher (5e piece ou encore 10$ piece et 25$ pour la barre d'espace) ! 

la facade complete je l'ai vu a 150$ mais rupture de stock ... bref c'est super cher, c'est vraiment dommage qu'apple ne vendent pas de touche a l'unité.


----------



## kim-75 (22 Juin 2009)

pour mon macbook 13 pouce j'ai pu faire changer le topcase grace à ce lien ci dessous, c'est le seul endroit qui ma inspiré confiance aussi bien dans la qualité du changement de la coque que pour le tarif compétitif. 
http://www.sos-pc-portable.com/_cla...ok_blanc_azerty___topcase_macbook_pid282.html


----------



## surfman06 (22 Juin 2009)

Je serai intéressé par l'achat de touche car j'en ai quelques unes manquantes.
Comparé au changement du top case qui coûte 325, ça peut être une solution.
Merci de l'avoir mis en ligne car je ne pensai pas que cela était possible.


----------



## juliencO (23 Juin 2009)

le changement est assez rapide 30min démontage et remontage. Pour plus d'information:
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Device/MacBook_Core_2_Duo
Il te faut un petit tournevis de précision (brico, confo etc sont tes amis) et surtout faire attention quand tu lèves le clavier la nappe est vraiment courte.

Sinon le clavier vaut 150 mais tu peux le trouver moins cher sur eBAY via un vendeur pro


----------

